# Pony Tail Palms



## abclements (Apr 10, 2014)

So I bought a pony tail palm tree from wally world yesterday, thinking it would be a good shade tree for Franklin. It says they grow to be 2-4 ft tall. Does anybody have experience with these? Are they toxic maybe? I couldn't find anything on the tortoise table...


----------



## parrotlady (Apr 10, 2014)

I have five, they do well outside but they are sensitive to frost. In Arizona they need more frequent watering than what is recommended. The tortoises don't seem to be to interested in them they do provide a secure place for our little ones to hide.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 10, 2014)

I had a big one with a base about a foot and a half around. It was getting pot bound, so I planted it in the Manourias' rain forest. They ate half of the base two years ago then this past winter they ate through the stem, causing it to break and fall to the ground.


----------



## tortadise (Apr 10, 2014)

Yep same here.Manouria will be the o lay ones I know that will eat them. They also get much larger than 4' too. I had a 8' one. But it was rather old. They grow slow, even in very wet hot conditions


----------



## abclements (Apr 10, 2014)

Good to know! Thanks! I'm not super concerned about her eating it, it was like 6 bucks so not an issue lol


----------

